# pill paste for cats



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

There are pill pastes for dogs as well. Because pills are different sizes and shapes - you only use what you need to cover the pill.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We use peanut butter as our pill paste. One of our cats is an evil genius and will spit out the pill and eat the peanut butter. We have to trick him into eating his flea and heartworm meds by dropping it into his mouth when he isn’t watching. It is a dangerous process. [emoji13]


----------

